
Bzip2 in Rust: porting the randomization table - kaeso
https://people.gnome.org/~federico/blog/bzip2-in-rust-randomization-table.html
======
Annatar
"See the commit for the corresponding extern declarations in bzlib_private.h.
With those functions and the table ported to Rust, we can remove randtable.c.
Yay!"

You just made bzip2 artificially depend on Rust. I have no Rust compiler on
Solaris 10, which means that with this commit I can no longer compile your
code. This goes for any other OS which doesn't have Rust.

~~~
steveklabnik
Introducing a Rust dependency isn’t accidental when it’s the point of the
whole enterprise.

The author is also keeping the C version around. bzip2 didn’t even have
version control before this. The C version will live on for all those who
require it.

~~~
Annatar
Why purposely replace something which needs no replacing?

We are such a horrible, horrid industry. This is a perfect example why that is
so.

~~~
steveklabnik
See here: [https://people.gnome.org/~federico/blog/maintaining-
bzip2.ht...](https://people.gnome.org/~federico/blog/maintaining-bzip2.html)

A project that was not maintained now has a maintainer. Patches will actually
be applied centrally. Distros won’t need to maintain their own forks.

~~~
Annatar
A maintainer who will convert bzip2 to Rust, where the rest of us who aren't
sold on the new religion won't be able to run it, because the priests of the
new religion don't give a flying pterodactyl about any operating system which
isn't GNU/Linux and maybe Windows. Oh, and up until now I could fix bzip2
because it is written in C and I could actually understand the code and fix
it. Now if by some miracle I even had a Rust compiler, the "maintainer" would
indirectly force me to learn Rust, because of course I should spend days
chained in front of a computer rather than having a life, learning yet another
fashion fad, extremely horribly put together mishmash of an object oriented
programing langauge (if you have methods, you are object-oriented, no excuses
will work with me).

We are such a horrid industry. Information technology is going deeper and
deeper down the drain amidst trend pandering and wheel re-invention. If I
could get out I would yesterday. It's a sad day when a computer enthusiast
with a formal education in computer science like me is brought down to that.

~~~
steveklabnik
Again, please read more details about what you’re talking about, or even my
previous comments. The C version isn’t going anywhere.

~~~
Annatar
That's what you claim, but I've no reason to believe it will stay that way,
especially since the new maintainer wants to "rustify" it.

~~~
steveklabnik
I'm repeating what the maintainer himself has said.

You're letting your bias get in the way of actual facts.

~~~
Annatar
And why do I have that bias?

Moreover, the new maintainer write his goal is to "rustify". What more proof
do you need?

